# Space Wolf Army for Sale



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm currently trying to sell my Space Wolf Army. It is entirely assembled except for 10 Scouts. Only the 3 Drop Pods and 2 Rune Priests plus 12 Grey Hunters and 5 Terminators are painted and based. They're airbrushed silver with gold trim and based on a multiple flock base to look like grasslands. The paint is easily painted over or removed as it is very thin and the basing would require little effort to remove.

Here's what I am offering:

31 Grey Hunters 
- Rune Priest (3)
- Wolf Guard w/ Combi-melta, Powerfist (3)
- Grey Hunter w/ Wolf Standard (3)
- Grey Hunter w/ Meltagun (4)

10 Wolf Guard Terminators
- Combi-plasma w/ Power Sword
- Storm Shield w/ Power Weapon
- Combi-plasma w/ Power Sword
- Combi-melta w/ Chainfist
- Storm Bolter w/ Power Sword and Cyclone Missile Launcher
- Terminator Armor w/ Combi-plasma, Wolf Claw, Melta Bombs (2)
- Terminator Armor w/ Combi-melta, Wolf Claw, Melta Bombs
- Terminator Armor w/ Heavy Flamer, Wolf Claw, Melta Bombs
- Converted Logan Grimnar
- Converted Rune Priest

3 Razorbacks
- Lascannon (3)

3 Drop Pods

Land Raider Redeemer

10 Wolf Scouts (Still on sprue)

18 Long Fangs
- Sgt. (3)
- Long Fangs w/ Missile Launcher (15) ($210 just in bitz!)

$1086.36 Tax Inc. bought new

$450 Asking Price

That's $636 less than full price!


----------



## wanderingblade (Nov 17, 2012)

Would you be willing to ship to the UK, and would you be willing to split it up?


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd ship it anywhere but I'd rather not split it up. It's a whole and functioning army (I haven't lost a single game with it actually). Well, actually more than than a whole 2500 point army. I think people really want certain units out of it (the Long Fangs) but then I'm sure I'd have problems getting rid of the rest of it. I really just want enough cash out of it to get a good start on a Thousand Sons army.


----------



## wanderingblade (Nov 17, 2012)

Ironically the Long Fangs are the unit I'd ask you to leave out!

I'm happy to buy it as a whole though, just thought I'd ask as in an ideal world I'd buy everything but the Long Fangs. Your call, I'm happy to buy either way - have you any idea what the postage to London would be?


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

Depends how you want me to ship it. I could mail it, but it will be a fairly big box, or we could use UPS or Fedex, etc.


----------



## redrab (Oct 24, 2012)

sent you a pm


----------

